# TBT conversion rate too high?



## Drake789

So I wanted to know your guys' feelings about the TBT conversation rate to in-game bells. It's currently at about 5 million AC bells for 100 TBT bells. Does anyone else feel like this is personally a bit too high? I know it takes way less time to try and get 100 TBT than 5 million bells in animal crossing (unless you're selling turnips at high prices) so why is the conversion rate so high? I remember a few months ago it was about 100 TBT for 1 million which I honestly thought was a lot more fair for both sides of the trade...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Drake789 said:


> So I wanted to know your guys' feelings about the TBT conversation rate to in-game bells. It's currently at about 5 million AC bells for 100 TBT bells. Does anyone else feel like this is personally a bit too high? I know it takes way less time to try and get 100 TBT than 5 million bells in animal crossing (unless you're selling turnips at high prices) so why is the conversion rate so high? I remember a few months ago it was about 100 TBT for 1 million which I honestly thought was a lot more fair for both sides of the trade...



I don't know why it is so high right now, but it could be that the AC economy is so messed up.


----------



## mayor_zoe

I think it's because of duping. If someone dupes crowns and uses the lazy camper exploit (or even just retail), it is _wayyy_ easier to make 5 mil Bells than 100 BTB.


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, its too high, but i dont know how we can lower it.  And we went round and round before discussing how it can be lowered, and there really wasnt a solution.


----------



## Sholee

there was even a time back in the beginning of summer where all the btb buyers agreed to buy at a flat rate but it only lasted a couple of days because there will always be that ONE person who is willing to buy for more.

there is really nothing we can do to lower the rate and the mods have said plenty of times before that they will not regulate the exchange rate.


----------



## Feloreena

There's no way to lower it if people are happy to trade at this price - supply and demand. Like others have said, duping probably contributes to the inflation, and that's something that is tricky to monitor and stop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mayor_zoe said:


> I think it's because of duping. If someone dupes crowns and uses the lazy camper exploit (or even just retail), it is _wayyy_ easier to make 5 mil Bells than 100 BTB.



Why do people dupe crowns? What's the purpose of that?


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> Why do people dupe crowns? What's the purpose of that?



To sell them in in-game Re-tail.

The rates are pretty high. It'd gonna be a while if we want everyone on the same page.


----------



## mayor_zoe

Apple2012 said:


> Why do people dupe crowns? What's the purpose of that?



By duping a crown, someone can sell it for 250k (at Retail) or even 1 mil+ (lazy camper exploit). It's just an easy way to flood their bank accounts.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparkanine said:


> To sell them in in-game Re-tail.
> 
> The rates are pretty high. It'd gonna be a while if we want everyone on the same page.



Wow! That sounds like a very cheap way to make Bells. That sounds worse than being a racist.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! That sounds like a very cheap way to make Bells. That sounds worse than being a racist.


Making bells is easier in this game than the past installments ngl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparkanine said:


> Making bells is easier in this game than the past installments ngl.



Yeah, but I wouldn't dupe crowns if I were you.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, but I wouldn't dupe crowns if I were you.


i don't. Duping is against TBT rules.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparkanine said:


> i don't. Duping is against TBT rules.



I know. I don't even dupe to begin with. I still find duping crowns for in-game bells inhumane.


----------



## Murray

The rate only goes up because all of you are so greedy >:l


----------



## Jas0n

It's a natural progression as more bells are introduced into Animal Crossing. Animal Crossing has a fatal flaw of not having any severe money sinks in the game beyond release, meaning that people that continue to play it, regardless of duping, will gather more and more bells with nothing to spend them on. This introduces more bells into the game and makes them less and less valuable as time goes on.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> It's a natural progression as more bells are introduced into Animal Crossing. Animal Crossing has a fatal flaw of not having any severe money sinks in the game beyond release, meaning that people that continue to play it, regardless of duping, will gather more and more bells with nothing to spend them on. This introduces more bells into the game and makes them less and less valuable as time goes on.



Now I know. Thanks Jas0n for telling me.


----------



## Drake789

Jas0n said:


> It's a natural progression as more bells are introduced into Animal Crossing. Animal Crossing has a fatal flaw of not having any severe money sinks in the game beyond release, meaning that people that continue to play it, regardless of duping, will gather more and more bells with nothing to spend them on. This introduces more bells into the game and makes them less and less valuable as time goes on.



Well it makes sense when you put it like that! I just really hope the price does not keep going up and up for TBT, as I mean there are people who start new towns (such as myself) that have to work to get all their bells back and pay off debt again, so it kinda puts people like myself at a disadvantage to buying TBT, so for me it's still easier just to post to get the 100 TBT honestly XD


----------



## S-A-M

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! That sounds like a very cheap way to make Bells. That sounds worse than being a racist.


wtf stop. This is a game that is real life.


----------



## Neenuu

I don't really care about what price it is tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

S-A-M said:


> wtf stop. This is a game that is real life.



I'm not going to argue. I have the right to every opinion.


----------



## RiceBunny

Yeah, and most sellers are wanting TBT right now. Not only is TBT easier to transfer, but the demand for it is so high right now because of collectibles. I keep seeing more and more sellers, selling villagers for TBT/items/art. I'm not willing to part with my TBT, I don't have any items to give and I don't have a tablet to draw on. So that means I either throw lots of ingame bells at someone's face, or I'm ****ed.

Question here is: When did ingame bells lose its value?! Is it because people were duping so much?! idk >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RiceBunny said:


> Yeah, and most sellers are wanting TBT right now. Not only is TBT easier to transfer, but the demand for it is so high right now because of collectibles. I keep seeing more and more sellers, selling villagers for TBT/items/art. I'm not willing to part with my TBT, I don't have any items to give and I don't have a tablet to draw on. So that means I either throw lots of ingame bells at someone's face, or I'm ****ed.
> 
> Question here is: When did ingame bells lose its value?! Is it because people were duping so much?! idk >.<



Like what Jas0n said, more people play the game, and more people that make a lot of money in-game join this site. Demand for TBT Bells is always high. It's inflation we should blame, demand-pull inflation it is. Don't blame it all on duping, even though it is a cheap way to make money in-game.


----------



## RiceBunny

Apple2012 said:


> Like what Jas0n said, more people play the game, and more people that make a lot of money in-game join this site. Demand for TBT Bells is always high. It's inflation we should blame, demand-pull inflation it is. Don't blame it all on duping, even though it is a cheap way to make money in-game.



I never blamed it all on duping, I asked a question. It's not a "cheap" way to make money ingame, it's a *cheating* way to make money ingame. 
Demand for TBT has never been this high and I've been here for months. The highest I ever saw TBT go for was 1.5M, and then it skyrocketed to 3M...4M...5M and so on. I can't quite pinpoint when it got crazy, but I believe it's after the pokeball came around. 

I'm not complaining about the TBT value being so high per-se, I'm more complaining about the ingame currency apparently losing its value. To the newer people, it still has value, but to the people who have been playing since the game came out, it seems to have lost value quite a bit. Now I've been playing since it came out, and it still holds plenty of value to me. I don't dupe and have only managed to collect 40M over 3 failed attempts of making a town. All of this leads me to think that the people who don't value ingame bells is because they have loads of it, 100M-ish. Now either they were on the island a lot, to which the ingame bells have A LOT of value to them, as does my 40M to me. OR they got it by selling villagers, or duping. Either way I don't believe someone who keeps dropping 50M on villagers, got that much legitimately. You can hardly blame me for pointing the finger at duping as the culprit for the inflation. Once those duped bells are in the market, they affect everyone and they keep circulating.

After all that is said, of course ingame bells and TBT hold hands right now. The amount of disposable ingame bells someone has to exchange for TBT bells, has in my opinion a lot to do with how so many people managed to get that much in the first place. Naturally the value of ingame bells will go down as people play more, and legitimately get more bells. However, it didn't just gradually go down, it plummeted down as soon as duping became known.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I have 100M+ bells in my in game ABD and they're all legitimate. I've either earned them through various turnip spike threads, sold my TBT, or gone to the island to beetle hunt. I don't have an interest in getting TBT collectibles so I really have no use for forum currency other than the occasional trade for hybrids or unorderable items. The high conversion rate doesn't bother me - it's actually beneficial. 

But I can see why it would bother other players/members. I wouldn't mind it going down if it meant more people could buy more TBT.


----------



## Horus

mayor_zoe said:


> I think it's because of duping. If someone dupes crowns and uses the lazy camper exploit (or even just retail), it is _wayyy_ easier to make 5 mil Bells than 100 BTB.



This

and

The way most people get TBTB is selling to new accounts that get 1k TBTB for making an account, earning TBTB is just so ridiculous, like 2 bells per post so you almost have to spam the forum all day to get anywhere (Hence the 300 posts per day and people having 5k post count after being on TBT for a couple of months)


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> This
> 
> and
> 
> The way most people get TBTB is selling to new accounts that get 1k TBTB for making an account, earning TBTB is just so ridiculous, like 2 bells per post so you almost have to spam the forum all day to get anywhere (Hence the 300 posts per day and people having 5k post count after being on TBT for a couple of months)



A lot of the post count is basement spam


----------



## Horus

oath2order said:


> A lot of the post count is basement spam



true

burn the basement down


----------



## Aradai

Horus said:


> true
> 
> burn the basement down


but then the cellar will collapse! :0


----------



## Horus

Sparkanine said:


> but then the cellar will collapse! :0



sacrifices must be made


----------



## KarlaKGB

oh i've never seen this type of thread before


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I have very little in game  AC money nor did I ever get the gold bell badge. I dropped tons of bells for friends' dream villagers  and it takes forever. I never want to drop bells again. It is much easier to handle the tbt/btb.  Even with the horrid TBT inflation I will stick to using them.


----------



## Lauren

Inflation kids, get used to it, when you get a job you'll be ready for it!


----------



## starlark

When I first joined, 1-3mil was the going rate for both parties. I complained about the inflation then. Now it's just ridiculous. Getting TBT is harder than ever before without relying on a giveaway or your collectibles.
It's even harder if you have no/worthless collectibles.
Granted, it's good for people who want to trade TBT for in game bells. But for people who want to legitimately buy TBT with their 10-50mil, it's hell.


----------



## Yui Z

The richest will control the market where ever you go. It's part of life, so you may as well get used to it. TBT bells aren't exactly difficult to earn either, just like in-game bells, so nobody's really missing out. 

I honestly couldn't care less about what the current exchange rate is.


----------



## mayor_zoe

The other problem with AC that's making the value of bells deflate is that people really don't need to buy much anymore. Need a PWP or some Gracie furniture? A trip or two the Island provides everything you'll need for that. 

And most items are reorderables, so even if people want DLC's or to catalogue sets/other items, they can easily find some for rather cheap from others. Holiday items? Time travel. Villager pics? Also time travel. Even taking duping out of the equation, with older players with 100% completed catalogs and players that are willing to TT for others, it isn't too expensive to buy the items needed.


That just leaves villagers. Most people probably sell as many as they buy, and once people hit their 10 dreamies, a great deal stop. 


So even just legit users accumulate tons of bells that they have no purpose for. BTB, on the other hand, can buy collectibles and add-ons for the site. So it makes sense that people who are finishing up with their goals on ACNL turn their focus to BTB instead.​


----------



## Lauren

Yui Z said:


> The richest will control the market where ever you go. It's part of life, so you may as well get used to it. TBT bells aren't exactly difficult to earn either, just like in-game bells, so nobody's really missing out.
> 
> I honestly couldn't care less about what the current exchange rate is.



people do not have the time nor the patience to actually work for them, thats why, its a shame, no worth ethic.


----------



## starlark

Yui Z said:


> The richest will control the market where ever you go. It's part of life, so you may as well get used to it. TBT bells aren't exactly difficult to earn either, just like in-game bells, so nobody's really missing out.
> 
> I honestly couldn't care less about what the current exchange rate is.



Just going to say it right now, you have 11k and a bunch of collectibles xD but hey, the longer you've been around, the wiser you get, right?


----------



## chiheerios

within two days of joining, I had 710 tbt. Thinking I could get it back quickly, I spent most of it. 
I honestly don't want to spend my 6 mil or so bells buying 10 tbt. I'll just rely on posting


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RiceBunny said:


> I never blamed it all on duping, I asked a question. It's not a "cheap" way to make money ingame, it's a *cheating* way to make money ingame.
> Demand for TBT has never been this high and I've been here for months. The highest I ever saw TBT go for was 1.5M, and then it skyrocketed to 3M...4M...5M and so on. I can't quite pinpoint when it got crazy, but I believe it's after the pokeball came around.



Yes it is cheating, but I say it's a cheap way since it's a very lazy way to make money in-game (even though duping is very hard). I doubt the in-game Bells are losing value. Don't worry, it still has it's value. Imagine if you want to spend it on 20 copies of the Gorgeous Series to sell to the other people who play? That's a huge chunk of in-game Bells. I just don't think they are losing value at all.

I remember back in GameCube version and Wild World where getting up to 100k Bells is way too expensive. Here in New Leaf, 1 million Bells is very cheap. I think it got easier over time.


----------



## RiceBunny

Lauren said:


> people do not have the time nor the patience to actually work for them, thats why, its a shame, no worth ethic.



It'd be nice if you could try to be a little less insulting and condescending. First you assume most of us are kids and say we don't have a job. I'm 24 and I *do* have a job. Now you say we have no work ethic.
Just because people have a different opinion to yours, it doesn't mean they're kids, with no jobs or the slightest idea of how life works.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RiceBunny said:


> It'd be nice if you could try to be a little less insulting and condescending. First you assume most of us are kids and say we don't have a job. I'm 24 and I *do* have a job. Now you say we have no work ethic.
> Just because people have a different opinion to yours, it doesn't mean they're kids, with no jobs or the slightest idea of how life works.



I agree completely with what you say, but I think you missed the point. I don't think she's saying that you have no work ethic for disagreeing with her. I think she's trying to be helpful and telling us what is causing the TBT Bell value conversion rate change.

Wow! This has became a very controversial thread. I can't believe it went too far.


----------



## RiceBunny

Apple2012 said:


> I agree completely with what you say, but I think you missed the point. I don't think she's saying that you have no work ethic for disagreeing with her. I think she's trying to be helpful and tell us what is causing the TBT Bell value conversion rate change.
> 
> Wow! This has became a very controversial thread. I can't believe it went too far.



I didn't miss the point, and I don't necessarily disagree with her. *I just didn't like how the point was presented*. It was unnecessarily condescending, and even I felt insulted though it wasn't directed towards me specifically. It was thrown more towards a general direction.

On subjects like these, it's important to keep things fairly civil. Otherwise it just spins out of control and everyone loses.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RiceBunny said:


> I didn't miss the point, and I don't necessarily disagree with her. *I just didn't like how the point was presented*. It was unnecessarily condescending, and even I felt insulted though it wasn't directed towards me specifically. It was thrown more towards a general direction.
> 
> On subjects like these, it's important to keep things fairly civil. Otherwise it just spins out of control and everyone loses.



Oh, my misunderstanding then. So after all, you neither missed the point nor let the argument go out of control. The society thread in Brewster's Caf? went out of control, so you're right, as long as we stay civil and not bring up some off-topic stuff that still relates to this thread, we can keep it going. I'm not trying to act like a mod, but it's for a future reference.


----------



## Coach

I do feel like TBT goes for way too much, it feels like 10 TBT seems worthless, but 100 TBT seems like bait for an all-out war to break loose.


----------



## ellabella12345

I don't think its too high. It's so much easier to make in-game bells then TBT. It's fair.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pretty much what Jason said. And to a further extent what Murray said.


The game itself has the big problem with making it so easy to pile up money. And to go on what Murray said, *you guys* control that exchange rates. Not the staff. We don't go anywhere near it. If it's too high you have to figure out how to lower it on your own.


----------



## LyraVale

mayor_zoe said:


> The other problem with AC that's making the value of bells deflate is that people really don't need to buy much anymore. Need a PWP or some Gracie furniture? A trip or two the Island provides everything you'll need for that.
> 
> And most items are reorderables, so even if people want DLC's or to catalogue sets/other items, they can easily find some for rather cheap from others. Holiday items? Time travel. Villager pics? Also time travel. Even taking duping out of the equation, with older players with 100% completed catalogs and players that are willing to TT for others, it isn't too expensive to buy the items needed.
> 
> 
> That just leaves villagers. Most people probably sell as many as they buy, and once people hit their 10 dreamies, a great deal stop.
> 
> 
> So even just legit users accumulate tons of bells that they have no purpose for. BTB, on the other hand, can buy collectibles and add-ons for the site. So it makes sense that people who are finishing up with their goals on ACNL turn their focus to BTB instead.​



This. 

I also earned 100M+ ACNL bells from turnips, trades, and island hunting. Then I paid off mortgages and PWP's, and finished my catalog through trades, got my 10 dreamies...so now I have all the bells and nothing to spend them on. 

So I could also buy TBT with those bells at least. But I don't. Just because it's too much work to exchange that many bells for a puny 100 TBT. Not worth the effort to me.

I actually think it's great for the new ACNL players to be able to get bells that they need, since the people who have tons of bells to spare don't really need them for anything. So as much as I think the inflation is crazy, it doesn't bother me too much. 

I would sell bells for TBT if the price was back to 1M per 100 TBT.


----------



## mattyboo1

YES! I agree the rates are absolutely insane. the rates are way too high


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Jason said. And to a further extent what Murray said.
> 
> 
> The game itself has the big problem with making it so easy to pile up money. And to go on what Murray said, *you guys* control that exchange rates. Not the staff. We don't go anywhere near it. If it's too high you have to figure out how to lower it on your own.



You have said it the best. Before you said so, I never thought mods or admins would control the exchange rates. I thought it's more of a supply and demand thing.

@everyone else: if you want to lower the exchange rate, you have to demand for more in-game Bells and less TBT Bells. I know it's not tempting to do so since it's very easy to make money through beetle farming and turnip trading whereas the shop introduces collectibles that have a very high demand.

So here is a scenario where in-game Bells become more valuable: what if the duping bug got patched, turnip prices are very bad in most towns as the best towns for turnip prices have bad wi-fi, and we all got too lazy to go beetle farming? Would that lower the exchange rate? I would hope so.

I'm not trying to be mean, but it's up to you to fix the problem.

Say, it's almost October, and many rare fish and insects will begin to take off if you don't use the island. Even the coelacanths will be disappearing from the roster. I know they are all year fish, but October and November have poor precipitation in-game. I wonder what that will do to the exchange rates.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I don't really think it's much of a problem.

If you want BTB, you can just post often. (but don't spam obviously) If you _really_ want it, you can open up a store.

Plus, the high conversion rate can be a blessing to those that need IG bells, or if you want to get 100 million bells.


----------



## f11

Apple2012 said:


> You have said it the best. Before you said so, I never thought mods or admins would control the exchange rates. I thought it's more of a supply and demand thing.
> 
> @everyone else: if you want to lower the exchange rate, you have to demand for more in-game Bells and less TBT Bells. I know it's not tempting to do so since it's very easy to make money through beetle farming and turnip trading whereas the shop introduces collectibles that have a very high demand.
> 
> So here is a scenario where in-game Bells become more valuable: what if the duping bug got patched, turnip prices are very bad in most towns as the best towns for turnip prices have bad wi-fi, and we all got too lazy to go beetle farming? Would that lower the exchange rate? I would hope so.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, but it's up to you to fix the problem.
> 
> Say, it's almost October, and many rare fish and insects will begin to take off if you don't use the island. Even the coelacanths will be disappearing from the roster. I know they are all year fish, but October and November have poor precipitation in-game. I wonder what that will do to the exchange rates.


well I still have hella bells in my abd since i won a huge giveaway on tumblr. I dont think the ingame fish and bugs will affect the btb markets. Maybe more people in school will make it fall but idk.


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


> true
> 
> burn the basement down



I don't like you anymore


----------



## Greninja

I think it's too high it should be lowered


----------



## Alolan_Apples

C r y s t a l said:


> well I still have hella bells in my abd since i won a huge giveaway on tumblr. I dont think the ingame fish and bugs will affect the btb markets. Maybe more people in school will make it fall but idk.



That could be true, but I think that's only part of the population of this site that goes to school. Also, parenting skills have been worse and worse over time. Older generations put a strict limit on video games. I remembered back when I was in fifth grade, our parents restricted access of using the Gamecube completely from Mondays to Thursdays, as well as Sundays after 3:00 PM. What is it like now? More people would play during the weekdays. But yeah, about seven to eight hours of possible playing time have been cut off daily for five days each week.


----------



## oath2order

Greninja said:


> I think it's too high it should be lowered



Then work to lower it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> The rate only goes up because all of you are so greedy >:l





oath2order said:


> Then work to lower it



By compiling these quotes together, you probably know what the first step is to working on lowering the rate. Are you guys (not to whom I quoted) greedy for more TBT bells or in-game Bells?


----------



## Jeremy

Like real world currencies, the exchange rate is determined by the market.  So if you want to lower it, you'd have to simply sell AC bells for less forum bells.


----------



## Jeremy

Horus said:


> true
> 
> burn the basement down



Basement posts don't create bells.


----------



## starlark

Jeremy said:


> Like real world currencies, the exchange rate is determined by the market.  So if you want to lower it, you'd have to simply sell AC bells for less forum bells.





Jeremy said:


> Basement posts don't create bells.



I had no idea the mods could prevent post merges. If I became Supreme TBT Governor that would be the one thing I'd decree xD
Back on topic, TBT shouldn't be valued this high. It should only be worth 500k-3mil. We need to help the market decrease steadily.


----------



## Sholee

Jeremy said:


> Like real world currencies, the exchange rate is determined by the market.  So if you want to lower it, you'd have to simply sell AC bells for less forum bells.



Sadly, this will never be possible because there will always be someone willing to buy forum bells for more than what everyone else is offering.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Changing the conversion rate is actually a double edged sword. If you lower it, you don't have to spend as much in-game Bells for more TBT Bells, but if you're going to sell TBT Bells, you're gonna have to sell even more TBT Bells to get more in-game Bells.


----------



## starlark

Apple2012 said:


> Changing the conversion rate is actually a double edged sword. If you lower it, you don't have to spend as much in-game Bells for more TBT Bells, but if you're going to sell TBT Bells, you're gonna have to sell even more TBT Bells to get more in-game Bells.



My point exactly!


----------



## Jeremy

Sholee said:


> Sadly, this will never be possible because there will always be someone willing to buy forum bells for more than what everyone else is offering.



Then, simply put, that's the value it should be at.  Forum bells are harder to make than AC bells, so that's why it's like that.  The AC economy is also much less stable than the TBT economy because of dupers, etc.  So AC bell inflation has led to the current exchange rate between the two currencies.  We could destabilize our own economy and inflate forum bells to match it, but why would we want to do that?  The TBT economy is possibly even deflationary at the moment because of the collectible craze.  So one deflationary economy against an inflationary economy, it's no wonder the exchange is so drastic.  But the market knows best.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Jason said. And to a further extent what Murray said.
> 
> 
> The game itself has the big problem with making it so easy to pile up money. And to go on what Murray said, *you guys* control that exchange rates. Not the staff. We don't go anywhere near it. If it's too high you have to figure out how to lower it on your own.



Wait couldnt you just make earning TBT easier??


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Wait couldnt you just make earning TBT easier??



No?

That wouldn't fix it even if we could make it easier. The problem isn't that it's difficult to make BTB, it's that it's too easy to make bells in the game. You can make a lot of money on TBT just by being an active poster. You get anywhere from 1-20 bells per post depending on how big it is. Though certain things factor into that as well.

The point here is that the exchange rate, a concept and practice made and maintained by the members, is too high. The worth of BTB to you guys is a very, very high amount in game bells. If a group of people all decided to get together and lower it they could change it. Because people are going to want to trade with someone that is offering them a better deal. So even if people are still charging really high prices, the lower prices are going to be the ones getting more attention. Only takes a few people to do it.


----------



## Alice

Vaati said:


> Wait couldnt you just make earning TBT easier??



Flooding the market is never the answer. That'd just break the economy even further.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Vaati said:


> Wait couldnt you just make earning TBT easier??



wait cudnt america just cut its deficit by printing more money??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hate to bump this thread, but I noticed that the rate already went up to 6 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT Bells.


----------



## FireNinja1

Apple2012 said:


> Hate to bump this thread, but I noticed that the rate already went up to 6 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT Bells.


FYI it's been that way for quite some time now. Old news.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

FireNinja1 said:


> FYI it's been that way for quite some time now. Old news.



There's no way we can ever go back to 1 million per 100. I do think however that 5 million is better than 6 million. I'll just stick with 5 million.


----------



## kassie

I've seen users accepting offers of 4 mil per 100 so the conversion rate is all over the place.


----------



## oath2order

Wow I can finally make a decent amount of in game bells


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> No?



Oh thanks for the answer, I was so tired when I said that I must of been not thinking straight.


----------



## LambdaDelta

No, make it higher.

20mil for 100TBT

big money

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Wow! That sounds like a very cheap way to make Bells. That sounds worse than being a racist.



This is the most hilarious post I've read on this site.

Congratulations.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> No, make it higher.
> 
> 20mil for 100TBT
> 
> big money



If that ever happened, this will very much discourage buying TBT for in-game cash. Making 10 million Bells in an honest way takes a long time, and if that's the exchange rate, I'll stop buying other's TBT for in-game Bells.



> This is the most hilarious post I've read on this site.
> 
> Congratulations.



Yep, I am a duping nazi (someone who actually tells people to not dupe at all, even for personal private use). I know the site only discourages trading duped items (even for other duped items), but I would discourage duping completely.


----------



## Sholee

lols it's already creeping up to 7mil, im sure we'll see 10mil eventually, maybe even 15 mil 
people are craaaaazzzzzy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> lols it's already creeping up to 7mil, im sure we'll see 10mil eventually, maybe even 15 mil
> people are craaaaazzzzzy



Boycotting...


----------



## Flop

Apple2012 said:


> Boycotting...


Try it.  Even if 99% of everyone lowers their buying prices, what is to stop one person from keeping it the same and having allllll the customers?  There's nothing that can be done about it. Been there, done that. It doesn't work.


----------



## f11

Apple2012 said:


> If that ever happened, this will very much discourage buying TBT for in-game cash. Making 10 million Bells in an honest way takes a long time, and if that's the exchange rate, I'll stop buying other's TBT for in-game Bells.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I am a duping nazi (someone who actually tells people to not dupe at all, even for personal private use). I know the site only discourages trading duped items (even for other duped items), but I would discourage duping completely.


Ok be a duping "nazi" but don't _*ever compare something like this to racism *_ smh people these days.


----------



## Nerd House

So I'm reading this thread and I've noticed that a lot of people have gone from referring to the forum currency as TBT to BTB. It wasn't like this a few months ago before I took my break xD

Sorry, carry on xD


----------



## Sholee

Adol the Red said:


> So I'm reading this thread and I've noticed that a lot of people have gone from referring to the forum currency as TBT to BTB. It wasn't like this a few months ago before I took my break xD
> 
> Sorry, carry on xD



its the BTB revolution!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

XD xD XDXD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flop said:


> Try it.  Even if 99% of everyone lowers their buying prices, what is to stop one person from keeping it the same and having allllll the customers?  There's nothing that can be done about it. Been there, done that. It doesn't work.



Maybe it isn't that they value TBT bells so much that they put a high price on it. It's possibly because they need a certain amount of in-game bells as they don't have enough TBT bells. If I were asking for 10 million Bells and if I have 2,000 TBT Bells, I would pay 1,000 TBT Bells just to take the 10 million.



C r y s t a l said:


> Ok be a duping "nazi" but don't _*ever compare something like this to racism *_ smh people these days.



I have to admit that I'm not clueless about how serious racism is. I know what damage it has done. The reason why I compared duping crowns and Bells to something that bad is not because it's taking fun out of making money or rushing on money making, but it's for something else. I know the consequences of trading duped items for TBT Bells. Imagine if somebody was duping in-game Bells primarily to get others' TBT Bells. That's like counterfeiting money to take expensive toys and games. I know it's just a game, but it upsets the community that plays the games. So in case if you're wondering why I compared duping bells and crowns to racism, I'm only explaining how serious I take duping. But then again, racism is worse than counterfeiting, despite harsher consequences for the latter.

And I may have admitted that I am a duping Nazi, but I'm not a true one. True that I would tell people to not dupe and be serious about it, but I wouldn't go out harassing others or create threads to force people to stop duping. That's just morally wrong. So I'm only going to tell people to not do it if they choose to meet with me. It may be their game, but I wouldn't trust duping.


----------



## Coach

By the current rate (4mil for 100 TBT) A party Popper would cost 80 million in game bells, A chocolate cake 140 million, and a green feather 320 mil!


----------



## LambdaDelta

are we talking the actual items or collectibles?


----------



## radical6

we should convert tbt into communism then we dont have to worry about tbt bells anymore


----------



## FireNinja1

justice said:


> we should convert tbt into communism then we dont have to worry about tbt bells anymore



Nah, having a dictatorship/oligarchy is much better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

justice said:


> we should convert tbt into communism then we dont have to worry about tbt bells anymore



I am McCarthy 2.0. I fight against communism and duping.

Just kidding. Actually, I like the TBT Bells idea. If I had a lot of TBT Bells, I will be trading for 1 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT Bells. I won't buy TBT from others anymore, but if I sell, that's how much I will sell for. If I don't have very many, then I'm not giving away any.


----------



## Cadbberry

Back when I joined 100 TBT costed 1 million IG bells, wish it would go back to that


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I remember seeing it at 2mil and now I have to pay 4mil otherwise no ones interested, tho There is NO way I'm going to supply more than 4mil, even if I am a duper and can get bells SO easily by turnips and crowns, it's just no fair for other members that don't have those oportunities


----------



## ellabella12345

I think its so good! its so much easier to make in game bells. I think it should stay the same! C:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Frances-Simoun said:


> I remember seeing it at 2mil and now I have to pay 4mil otherwise no ones interested, tho There is NO way I'm going to supply more than 4mil, even if I am a duper and can get bells SO easily by turnips and crowns, it's just no fair for other members that don't have those oportunities



Smartest post.


----------



## Swiftstream

TBH I really don't care.

However it makes sense when you think about it.
You can instantly get millions of in game bells if you sell a 1st tier villager, sell DLC items, etc.

However you can't exactly get TBT bells as fast through these methods. It's more about the collectables, which are more rare.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Frances-Simoun said:


> I remember seeing it at 2mil and now I have to pay 4mil otherwise no ones interested, tho There is NO way I'm going to supply more than 4mil, *even if I am a duper and can get bells SO easily by turnips and crowns*, it's just no fair for other members that don't have those oportunities



Heil honesty! Heil fair play!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Apple2012 said:


> Heil honesty! Heil fair play!



Haha that made me giggle. Hopefully many people can get the message and commence to lower their prices rate, those who sell the TBt would have only two options : Sell it for less (1-2 mil) Or sell none at all and earn your in-game bells just like everyone else. I didnt know posting on threads, would earn me TBT, so I'm going to start using this method more than selling for TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Frances-Simoun said:


> Haha that made me giggle. Hopefully many people can get the message and commence to lower their prices rate, those who sell the TBt would have only two options : Sell it for less (1-2 mil) Or sell none at all and earn your in-game bells just like everyone else. I didnt know posting on threads, would earn me TBT, so I'm going to start using this method more than selling for TBT.



They won't sell TBT for that low of a price, but when I do, I will sell for that price.


----------



## Ashtot

Why does this thread exist?

It will pretty much always change for the worse and nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ashtot said:


> Why does this thread exist?
> 
> It will pretty much always change for the worse and nothing can be done about it.



Well, I think lots can and could be done about it. If the mods wanted to they could just ban the member for wanting to sell tbt for such high prices  Its an exaggeration but, anything is possible.


----------



## Jas0n

Simply put, we are not going to do anything about it and never will. It is simple economics.

The prices will rise and rise until enough people are willing to sell for less, at which point the prices will begin to drop. The drop may be a very long time though thanks to the flaw in Nintendo's game where there are no ways to spend in-game bells. That is something we cannot control.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Banning for selling TBT at an inflated price is utterly laughable and would only help to ruin the staff's credibility.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> Banning for selling TBT at an inflated price is utterly laughable and would only help to ruin the staff's credibility.



I agree. We already know a strict AC fansite out there. We don't want TBT to become another bad site like that.

The truth is that patching the duping bug (which I hope it happens) is going to do nothing about the TBT rate. Because of the collectibles craze (especially the chocolate cake collectible), TBT rate is only going to increase. That's how desperate people are for TBT. It's not the in-game Bells that continue to be created. I think it has to do with the collectibles.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Even if the duping glitch is patched, you can easily get around 10mil if you sell 160 (storage slots)turnips for 500-600. So like Apple stated above me, getting bells won't be an issue what-so-ever. I'm amazed tho at how much people can go crazy for collectibles. Special how high priced they are.


----------



## Ashtot

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well, I think lots can and could be done about it. If the mods wanted to they could just ban the member for wanting to sell tbt for such high prices  Its an exaggeration but, anything is possible.



Mods aren't going to devote hours of time into making sure inflation doesn't happen.


----------



## LambdaDelta

The duping bug won't ever be patched. Nintendo clearly doesn't care enough, or else they'd of done it long ago.

That or they just don't know how to properly patch it, as the mechanics are basically the same as the GTS duplication glitch which also was never patched.


----------



## ellabella12345

The prices shouldnt really drop because you can't do much at all with in game bells therefore people should be paying more for TBT bells. I think the price should be high...!


----------



## West8991

I don't see why it would be to high. With as bad as the ACNL economy is TBT rates have to be high to keep up. Also consider tact that the TBT bells are unique to our site, and the ACNL economy extends way further into other sites like Reddit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ellabella12345 said:


> The prices shouldnt really drop because you can't do much at all with in game bells therefore people should be paying more for TBT bells. I think the price should be high...!



Wait, do you think the price should be raised, or be fixed at 5 million or 6 million? I am confused.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Apple2012 said:


> Wait, do you think the price should be raised, or be fixed at 5 million or 6 million? I am confused.



I think they mean the prices should stay high due to the value of how hard it is to get TBT and how easy it is to get in-game bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder if discontinuing the chocolate cake collectible (like removing it from the site) will lower the rate.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

There's still the white feather, people pay up to 50k tbt for it O.O


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Frances-Simoun said:


> There's still the white feather, people pay up to 50k tbt for it O.O



Good thing I'm not looking for the white feather then.


----------



## Maruchan

So, apparently it's not high enough:
Backed by the ever popular demand (...or is it supply?), 
conversion rate decided to kinda bypass 7, 8 & 9 and *head straight for a perfect 10! *
(Must be a Whovian...) I can't wait to see 11, 12 & 13 -
and what would be the bursting point ?


----------



## lluvia

It's funny, because I'm actually currently running a thread where I'm buying 100 TBT for 10 Mil. It's like, Animal Crossing has personally become kind of boring in the last couple of months. Being here, active on this forum, is what makes the gaming experience funner. Hence why I'm now into buying TBT. I guess I've become more interested in buying collectibles, etc., just because of how fun it is to meet and trade with new people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I see both in-game bells and TBT bells as highly valuable. I prefer having over 1,000 TBT while I have over 100,000,000 Bells in my in-game ABD.


----------



## Dork

lluvia said:


> It's funny, because I'm actually currently running a thread where I'm buying 100 TBT for 10 Mil. It's like, Animal Crossing has personally become kind of boring in the last couple of months. Being here, active on this forum, is what makes the gaming experience funner. Hence why I'm now into buying TBT. I guess I've become more interested in buying collectibles, etc., just because of how fun it is to meet and trade with new people.



10 million
im crying

the economy here
oh man


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Faybun said:


> 10 million
> im crying
> 
> the economy here
> oh man



I think if that's the new normal, I think we should stop exchanging in-game bells for TBT Bells.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Aaaaaand there are people asking for 15M for 100 TBT. 
It's a good thing I never cared too much for TBT haha.


----------



## Skyfall

I never thought i would see 10 mil per tbt.  Merely because dropping that much bells or even doing the retail method is so tedious and time consuming.  Having said that, i never thought i would see the day it went more then 5 mil and i have been wrong on that... I would think there is a point where it would just stop escalating because its just too much time spent versus what you gain, but i guess we need to wait it out to see what that point is.


----------



## Sholee

like i said... people be crrraaaaazzzzyyyy


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jaebeommie said:


> Aaaaaand there are people asking for 15M for 100 TBT.
> It's a good thing I never cared too much for TBT haha.



but is there anyone buying for 15mil?


----------



## tinytaylor

it's a bit high but it's not really something you can fix too easily. it's pretty obvious to me that there has been some duping causing inflation in the prices of tbt and all that other stuff.


----------



## Danielkang2

LambdaDelta said:


> but is there anyone buying for 15mil?


Yes many lol


----------



## starlark

I think it's mostly the newbies taking advantage of the current exchange rates and raising them drastically. :L
When I was just starting I bought about 600TBT for 18mil. That's ridiculously cheap now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

the best way to remove inflation is to remove the bell system from the forum


----------



## B e t h a n y

Someone is now buying for 10mil per 100tbt.....

I wish it was like it used to be.... 100k for 100tbt sigh, someone always wants to get to more..

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> the best way to remove inflation is to remove the bell system from the forum



Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> I think it's mostly the newbies taking advantage of the current exchange rates and raising them drastically. :L
> When I was just starting I bought about 600TBT for 18mil. That's ridiculously cheap now.



Yes that's so cheap :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> So, apparently it's not high enough what would be the bursting point ?



It's dupings fault, what will be the bursting point, the big question


----------



## KarlaKGB

when i was young i could buy a freddo for 10 pence


----------



## B e t h a n y

KarlaKGB said:


> when i was young i could buy a freddo for 10 pence



^^^^^
Or a big bag of mixed lollies for 20 cents xD


----------



## BiggKitty

KarlaKGB said:


> when i was young i could buy a freddo for 10 pence



Bet I can top you with that..... When I was young I could buy a gobstopper for a halfpenny pre decimalisation money


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes many lol



Let me rephrase that

"link me"


----------



## Aradai

Ok in only a matter of 6 months the rate went up from *2.5 million* to this.

What.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

It may be bad for those of you who are new here and want to trade Bells to TBT, but what about the people new to New Leaf who want to trade TBT for Bells?


----------



## Envelin

No, it's entirely fair! You're making FREE tbt every time you post, which is something we all enjoy our we wouldn't be here. I earn 100 tbt in only a few days cause I post too much. 5m is entirely reasonable, considering that 5m takes you pretty far in the game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> like i said... people be crrraaaaazzzzyyyy



That's not just true here, but it's true everywhere.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I think 4-5 mil was more than fair enough even with people duping, turnips, powersaves ect. But 10MIL-15MIL?? This is just outrageous and waaaay too greedy from both parts, seller and buyer. No offence guys, it's just my opinion. At this point there's absolutely nothing that can be done unless those who do the "Buying TBT" posts (like myself) get together and lower the prices to 5 mil or w.e and keep it there even if the seller isn't happy. Smh crazy people -.-


----------



## starlark

KarlaKGB said:


> when i was young i could buy a freddo for 10 pence



and now, they're 20p each, smh
though if you go to costco


----------



## SharJoY

Frances-Simoun said:


> I think 4-5 mil was more than fair enough even with people duping, turnips, powersaves ect. But 10MIL-15MIL?? This is just outrageous and waaaay too greedy from both parts, seller and buyer. No offence guys, it's just my opinion. At this point there's absolutely nothing that can be done unless those who do the "Buying TBT" posts (like myself) get together and lower the prices to 5 mil or w.e and keep it there even if the seller isn't happy. Smh crazy people -.-



It will never happen, there will always be one person that will sell for higher if they are desperate for TBT.  Heck someone that posted earlier in this thread that if they sold their TBT they would sell it for under 1-2M (if memory serves me correctly), then later was selling for higher than 4M.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Last night someone was buying 100 TBT for 10 Mil


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> It will never happen, there will always be one person that will sell for higher if they are desperate for TBT.  Heck someone that posted earlier in this thread that if they sold their TBT they would sell it for under 1-2M (if memory serves me correctly), then later was selling for higher than 4M.



Yes I saw that happening too, specialy with this now "TBT Auctions" It's basicly paying 7-8 mil per 100 tbt who knows, maybe more. It's upsetting for those who want TBT for reasonable prices. I'm sure there's many members that would enjoy to buy a collectible but they can't get so much TBT because they arent dupers and can't offer the outrageous amount of 10-15mil. It's worse than real life economy for gods sake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wouldn't get involved in the exchange either way if it goes up to 10 million or higher because...

1 - if I'm buying TBT, I feel that 10 million is too much.

2 - if I'm selling 1,000 TBT, I have to keep someone in town until I get 100 million Bells, which I can't do in one trip.

5 million is more appropriate, but if I had a whole bunch of TBT, I'd sell 100TBT for 1 million Bells.


----------



## Ashtot

I think the solution is to ban anyone who buys or sells TBTB.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ashtot said:


> I think the solution is to ban anyone who buys or sells TBTB.



Fascist...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ashtot said:


> I think the solution is to ban anyone who buys or sells TBTB.



Sadly, I recommended that and one of the Mod told me that they were not going to get involved in anyway with this. So it's up to the members. I guess I won't be able to buy anymore tbt bells at this rate


----------



## Ashtot

Frances-Simoun said:


> Sadly, I recommended that and one of the Mod told me that they were not going to get involved in anyway with this. So it's up to the members. I guess I won't be able to buy anymore tbt bells at this rate



I have connections I'll make sure it gets done, don't worry.

I'm sorry to everyone who buys and sells TBTB but you will all be banned. It is for the greater good.


----------



## cIementine

At first, I thought it was fair because you aren't forced to buy bells/tbt bells.
If you don't like the conversion rate, just don't exchange. Otherwise, learn to tolerate it. 

But now I think back I don't really care at all.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Apple2012 said:


> Fascist...



this is right up the moderators' street


----------



## Alolan_Apples

KarlaKGB said:


> this is right up the moderators' street



What do you mean?


----------



## Maruchan

Well, at least one positive side effect out of this exceedingly high conversion rate:
players who are after the savings badges, and have extra BTB to sell, can achieve those badges much sooner...? 
(stalk market grinding can get a bit tedious, so it'd be a nice change of pace)


----------



## oath2order

Marie said:


> At first, I thought it was fair because you aren't forced to buy bells/tbt bells.
> If you don't like the conversion rate, just don't exchange. Otherwise, learn to tolerate it.
> 
> But now I think back I don't really care at all.



I agree, it's fair, you're not forced to buy.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Even if no one is forced to buy (which should never happen) It's still hectic because some of us want to buy but that doesnt mean we will tolerate crazy prices.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Frances-Simoun said:


> Even if no one is forced to buy (which should never happen) It's still hectic because some of us want to buy but that doesnt mean we will tolerate crazy prices.



well wat the hell r u gonna do about it??


----------



## Frances-Simoun

KarlaKGB said:


> well wat the hell r u gonna do about it??



Um, stating my opinion on the situation? Like everyone else is lol

As for "hell r u gonna do about it" I'm already doing my part to help out, it's up to everyone else to do their part.


----------



## SharJoY

I think banning the buying/selling of TBT is a bit extreme....then what would happen to the buying/selling/trading of pokeman stuff, and other stuff for TBT?  I would, however, like to see a limit put on it, such as 3M per 100TBT, but I understand why the staff do not want to go there.


----------



## KermitTea

AC bells = virtual
TBT = virtual
Virtual = it doesn't really matter

The rate will go wherever it goes. If you're dissatisfied about it go make your own forum with your own currency and collectibles.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> I think banning the buying/selling of TBT is a bit extreme....then what would happen to the buying/selling/trading of pokeman stuff, and other stuff for TBT?  I would, however, like to see a *limit put on it, *such as 3M per 100TBT, but I understand why the staff do not want to go there.



I think all would end up banned and people would just have to earn their TBT by being on threads. If they won't put a limit I highly doubt they will get involved into Banning members for it.


----------



## Nerd House

*Solution: *

No one buy TBT for awhile. When people realize their TBT isn't selling for 10mil, they'll drop it....slowly, bit by bit. So that 10mil will go down to 9mil. Then 8mil. You get the idea. It'll drop until someone buys.

But the only way to force this is by a coordinated effort between MANY members here, and by everyone agreeing to not buy until the price drops to a more reasonable level. This could be achieved by posting a thread about it, and everyone who wants to participate in the effort can "sign" the thread.

This will almost certainly never happen though, because there will always be that one guy who doesn't know about the coordinated effort and will buy anyway.

Plus any coordinated effort like that will probably be locked/deleted by Staff.
-shrugs- I don't know the Staff here too well. 

I know they said they won't make any effort to fix the TBT/Bells economy, but who is to say they wont take action against US coming together and trying to fix it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's my solution. How about we have our own exchange rates. So if I want to sell TBT for 1 million Bells for TBT, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 1 million Bells. If I want to sell my TBT for 20 million Bells, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 20 million Bells. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Ashtot

Apple2012 said:


> Here's my solution. How about we have our own exchange rates. So if I want to sell TBT for 1 million Bells for TBT, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 1 million Bells. If I want to sell my TBT for 20 million Bells, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 20 million Bells. Does that sound fair?



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Apple2012 said:


> Here's my solution. How about we have our own exchange rates. So if I want to sell TBT for 1 million Bells for TBT, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 1 million Bells. If I want to sell my TBT for 20 million Bells, I should be able to buy 100 TBT for 20 million Bells. Does that sound fair?



That's just basicly inflating the prices, and those who buy for 1mil, won't get any customers. So That solution doesnt make sense

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *Solution: *
> 
> No one buy TBT for awhile. When people realize their TBT isn't selling for 10mil, they'll drop it....slowly, bit by bit. So that 10mil will go down to 9mil. Then 8mil. You get the idea. It'll drop until someone buys.
> 
> But the only way to force this is by a coordinated effort between MANY members here, and by everyone agreeing to not buy until the price drops to a more reasonable level. This could be achieved by posting a thread about it, and everyone who wants to participate in the effort can "sign" the thread.
> 
> This will almost certainly never happen though, because there will always be that one guy who doesn't know about the coordinated effort and will buy anyway.
> 
> Plus any coordinated effort like that will probably be locked/deleted by Staff.
> -shrugs- I don't know the Staff here too well.
> 
> I know they said they won't make any effort to fix the TBT/Bells economy, but who is to say they wont take action against US coming together and trying to fix it?




Best solution ever. Sadly that could happen too, Staff taking action against us.


----------



## Sholee

Frances-Simoun said:


> Best solution ever. Sadly that could happen too, Staff taking action against us.



The only reason I see the staff taking action is if "the mob" ends up harassing that one person who wants to buy BTB for 20 mil.


----------



## Emily

This has become crazy I remember when I bought tbt bells for 100 tbt per 400k bells and people thought it was a great offer.. I don't see why people want to save up to buy collectibles when the fun part is earning them at Easter or tbt fair for example. Also the conversion rate is too high but I voted the i dont care option because people are practically giving away AC bells for free which devalues them as well as the joy of earning them yourself through the game.


----------



## Ashtot

Frances-Simoun said:


> That's just basicly inflating the prices, and those who buy for 1mil, won't get any customers. So That solution doesnt make sense
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best solution ever. Sadly that could happen too, Staff taking action against us.



Why would the staff take action against us?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the best solution at this minute is to not complain about the exchange rate. I'm not trying to dictate you. It's just the way to reduce controversy about TBT.


----------



## Chris

Adol the Red said:


> Plus any coordinated effort like that will probably be locked/deleted by Staff.
> -shrugs- I don't know the Staff here too well.
> 
> I know they said they won't make any effort to fix the TBT/Bells economy, but who is to say they wont take action against US coming together and trying to fix it?





Frances-Simoun said:


> Best solution ever. Sadly that could happen too, Staff taking action against us.




You control the economy, not us. It's your responsibility to fix it if you think it's broken. If you guys want to do something about it then all I can say is good luck and remember to be respectful of others: people_ are_ free to buy/sell at whatever price they wish and it's unfair to pressure or guilt them for doing so.


----------



## KarlaKGB

yes this is big nazi staff conspiracy trying to prop up their nazi gold standard


----------



## Shirohibiki

this is actually hilarious, people are seriously paying 10m for 100 tbt?

lmfao. im just gonna sit here and laugh at anyone who would even remotely pay that, duper or non

mods dont need to do anything for you. stop buying/selling for absurd prices. simple.


----------



## Sholee

Shirohibiki said:


> this is actually hilarious, people are seriously paying 10m for 100 tbt?



isn't it faster to make 100 btb by posting on the forums
than to drop 10mil


----------



## debinoresu

the real question is what is OBAMA planning to do about it hmm??


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> isn't it faster to make 100 btb by posting on the forums
> than to drop 10mil



Wasn't that just one member that was trying to earn enough for a name change?


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wasn't that just one member that was trying to earn enough for a name change?



but you know eventually dropping 10mil for 100btb will become the norm
it's just going to keep increasing until the forums explode


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sholee said:


> isn't it faster to make 100 btb by posting on the forums
> than to drop 10mil



yes i would assume so haha
and even if it was just one person, people are honestly dumb. why would you even remotely waste your time dropping all those bells? jesus, people.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> but you know eventually dropping 10mil for 100btb will become the norm
> it's just going to keep increasing until the forums explode



It makes trading a pain in the neck.. I can't tell what price is fair to charge  anymore.. But it's all Monopoly money at the end of the day so it's all good.


----------



## Nerd House

Sholee said:


> but you know eventually dropping 10mil for 100btb will become the norm
> it's just going to keep increasing until the forums explode



Unless *WE* do something about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

debinoresu said:


> the real question is what is OBAMA planning to do about it hmm??



If he has a lot of other work to do, why would he get the government involved in fansites like TBT?


----------



## Aradai

debinoresu said:


> the real question is what is OBAMA planning to do about it hmm??



#thanksobama

this situation is bizzare. who payes 10mil for 100 TBT?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparkanine said:


> #thanksobama
> 
> this situation is bizzare. who payes 10mil for 100 TBT?



Maybe some expensiveskate (someone who is willing to give a lot of money for something low in worth) would do that.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe some expensiveskate (someone who is willing to give a lot of money for something low in worth) would do that.



jesus I know they want a lot of attention to them and get more customers but this makes 5 million look reasonable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparkanine said:


> jesus I know they want a lot of attention to them and get more customers but this makes 5 million look reasonable.



Very reasonable. In fact, I think it's better off that we stick with 5 million per 100 TBT (unless if the customers are willing to pay more).


----------



## Shirohibiki

how about we go back to 1m and stop wasting literally everyones time? that would be fantastic


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I believe I know why people charge so much in-game Bells for TBT. It's because they need a lot of in-game Bells to get stuff like the ABD and their houses paid. And they pay little since they don't have enough TBT.

Why did we ignore the moderators when they said "you control the price, not the mods" too many times? I certainly didn't ignore them when Prof Gallows said that the first time.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Apple2012 said:


> I believe I know why people charge so much in-game Bells for TBT. It's because they need a lot of in-game Bells to get stuff like the ABD and their houses paid. And they pay little since they don't have enough TBT.
> 
> Why did we ignore the moderators when they said "you control the price, not the mods" too many times? I certainly didn't ignore them when Prof Gallows said that the first time.



hahahaha no houses do not cost that much. no. thats asinine and you know it. people are greedy and like wasting each others' time, thats literally it lol


----------



## Sholee

Adol the Red said:


> Unless *WE* do something about it.



the method you suggested has been tried and failed

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...nge-rate-back-up-to-800k-again&highlight=rate


----------



## Maruchan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wasn't that just one member that was trying to earn enough for a name change?


This time the 100:10 member is here for some real hefty collectibles business, I guess? 
With the holidays just around the corner, the TBT collectibles market would probably be extremely lively.



Shirohibiki said:


> why would you even remotely waste your time dropping all those bells? jesus, people.


Well, it's double digits now, an offer to good to refuse, especially for the sellers of BTB.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but 10 mil is just 5 roundtrips from Re-Tail to ABD, assuming it's 2 mil per trip.
Unless the members are new to all these, most regulars here can complete that transaction fairly fast now.
I have not use the bell droppings method on such a large amount, so I can't comment on that.



Sholee said:


> but you know eventually dropping 10mil for 100btb will become the norm
> it's just going to keep increasing until the forums explode


I sure hope not - it probably won't? as ACNL's been out for over a year now, the interest is somewhat fading -
until the next new one arrive, that is. But I sure want to see how 'flexible' the forum economy is.



Sholee said:


> isn't it faster to make 100 btb by posting on the forums
> than to drop 10mil


The novelty thrill of a super shortcut, especially when it's readily available and 'legit'?
Instead of posting a lot (the usual way), d*ping (also the usual way, depending on who/where you asked), 
this kind of conversion is *not* against any rules, and it saves players lots of time in earning in-game bells, so why not?
There's even a hint of guilty pleasure in it. Well, at least to me, it was.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I'm tempted to start a TBT trade group that trades strictly at 2.5 Million Bells per 100 TBT. Just because.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Maruchan said:


> Well, it's double digits now, an offer to good to refuse, especially for the sellers of BTB.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but 10 mil is just 5 roundtrips from Re-Tail to ABD, assuming it's 2 mil per trip.
> Unless the members are new to all these, most regulars here can complete that transaction fairly fast now.
> I have not use the bell droppings method on such a large amount, so I can't comment on that.



... but why would i only be buying 100 tbt???? and why would i WANT to waste my time on 5 roundtrips when 5 roundtrips couldve gotten me HUNDREDS of tbt before??? absolutely not.

also lol @ people whining at the price  being lowered in that other thread o m g..............

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'm tempted to start a TBT trade group that trades strictly at 2.5 Million Bells per 100 TBT. Just because.



god, please do

ITT: nikki gets upset and whiny about tbt = bell conversions


----------



## NSFW

wow last time i was here (2-3 months ago) the rate was 2 mil what


----------



## Bird

Time to update my spreadsheet with absurd rates, heh heh.

Seriously though, it's time for me to spend my TBT bells wisely now. I'm still buying bells, but I'll stop for a while and see how this turns out. If the rates go any higher, I have to resort to selling other things. I don't know how I feel about this now.


----------



## f11

Raised it to 10.5 mill.


----------



## Nerd House

Sholee said:


> the method you suggested has been tried and failed
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...nge-rate-back-up-to-800k-again&highlight=rate



That's just a rant. 
Which was back when the rate was 800k per 100. DOESN'T SEEM SO BAD NOW, DOES IT? XD


----------



## Sanaki

Yes they are way too high lol. Such agony running back and forth to the ABD 5-6 times for 100 measly TBT bells.


----------



## Bird

I did it. I added the rates. Now to see what happens.


----------



## Maruchan

Shirohibiki said:


> ... but why would i only be buying 100 tbt???? and why would i WANT to waste my time on 5 roundtrips when 5 roundtrips couldve gotten me HUNDREDS of tbt before??? absolutely not.


From what I've seen, players tend to sell their BTB in smaller batches, say 100-300. Not everyone has 500+ to sell in one go.
And if the supply of IG Bells is not a concern to me, I probably don't mind doing smaller batches here and there, 
as it'd be like a _leisure __hobby_ - not too different from, say, collecting furniture sets or badges; and the low conversion rate is 'before', a thing of the past. No sure if it would return someday, yet inflated rates are what we have at the moment. No, I don't fancy it either, but members are free to buy/sell at whatever they feel is right, so yeah. -__-
More importantly
Our cutie little ACNL characters could definitely use all that bell bags weight lifting & ABD marathons. 
Ask any jock villagers and they'll happily tell you it's for the greater good and you NEED all that training.
On an somewhat related note: 
Have you ever picked up 20 lucky clovers in a row? at some point it's ;__; omg stop eet already i can't do eet anymore.
Guess it would be the same with dropping & picking up bags? XD



PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'm tempted to start a TBT trade group that trades strictly at 2.5 Million Bells per 100 TBT. Just because.



And to paraphrase Radagast: "I'd like to see you try". No, seriously, I doubt there are many effective solutions out there -
'outlawing' high rates or anything 'official' is out of the question, which leave it open to players' choice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> Yes they are way too high lol. Such agony running back and forth to the ABD 5-6 times for 100 measly TBT bells.



The high TBT rate wouldn't bother me as much if money bags can hold up to 999,999 Bells at a time, as well as the wallet.


----------



## Eldin

yes it is ridiculously high

but it's whatever people are willing to pay. if you have a problem with it then _DON'T BUY_ and people will be forced to lower prices. 

all I hear now is everybody whining about it. well, you can't actually regulate it at all, so either pay 10m or don't. no point moaning about it. I mean really it's just forum bells

also, imo the reason it's so crazy is because in-game bells are worth very little now because most people on the forums have been playing for a long time and have a lot of in-game bells accumulated (and can sell easily obtained holiday/rare items for a lot of bells on the forums). unfortunately this sucks for new players, but hey


----------



## Dork

when you realize you're more concerned about tbt's economy than your own country's


----------



## Nerd House

Eldin said:


> all I hear now is everybody whining about it. well, you can't actually regulate it at all, so either pay 10m or don't. but do we really need to keep moaning about it? good god it's just forum bells



And don't buy is actually the solution. As for "it's just forum bells" these "forum bells" allowed me to buy almost a dozen 3DS games and Steam games I'd have been unable to get otherwise. So they DEFINITELY have their uses.


----------



## Eldin

Adol the Red said:


> *And don't buy is actually the solution.* As for "it's just forum bells" these "forum bells" allowed me to buy almost a dozen 3DS games and Steam games I'd have been unable to get otherwise. So they DEFINITELY have their uses.



Exactly what I said.

And that's great, but that's not what they were originally meant for, and the mods don't exactly approve of it anyways. They were intended for use on the site, to buy collectibles/trade/buy in-game items, whatever. Which is all just pixels, whether on the site or in Animal Crossing. I just think people need to relax a little bit and not act like this is such a travesty and so unfair. I just think people are getting too worked up over something that really is not a big deal. That's just my opinion, obviously many here feel strongly about it.

@Faybun; So true. c;


----------



## Nerd House

Eldin said:


> Exactly what I said.
> 
> And that's great, but that's not what they were originally meant for, and the mods don't exactly approve of it anyways.



That's what I said a few pages ago in this post. And while I do agree with you that some people are making it a big deal, it really isn't. If people who just do as I suggested and not buy until people lower their prices, it wouldn't be so bad. But people are in such a clamor to buy these pixels and are extremely impatient and have to have instant gratification.

I personally don't care about TBT or IG Bells anymore, I just posted in here to try to help everyone.

The only thing they are against using TBT for is trading real life currency. So, eshop codes, amazon gifts cards, ect. Everythign else is okay. Like download codes and PIN codes.


----------



## Eldin

Adol the Red said:


> That's what I said a few pages ago in this post. And while I do agree with you that some people are making it a big deal, it really isn't. If people who just do as I suggested and not buy until people lower their prices, it wouldn't be so bad. *But people are in such a clamor to buy these pixels and are extremely impatient and have to have instant gratification.*
> 
> I personally don't care about TBT or IG Bells anymore, I just posted in here to try to help everyone.
> 
> The only thing they are against using TBT for is trading real life currency. So, eshop codes, amazon gifts cards, ect. Everythign else is okay. Like download codes and PIN codes.



Exactly. And like you said, you'd have to get everyone together on it, and with new members and such (or people who just want to buy TBT and don't care about the price), it's very difficult. I'm curious to see how high it will top out at, honestly.

And yes I know what you mean about codes and such, I just meant that they don't want to be the ones responsible if people are scammed out of codes (whether free downloads or eshop or whatever). Which makes sense. Otherwise I'm sure they don't care.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm sure that you will find a way to lower the exchange rate one day.

One thing that still bugs me about this thread are the tags. What do they have to do with the TBT exchange rate? Why are they there?


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sure that you will find a way to lower the exchange rate one day.
> 
> One thing that still bugs me about this thread are the tags. What do they have to do with the TBT exchange rate? Why are they there?



Anyone can add tags so yeah... people like to add POINTLESS tags. They do it on a lot of popular threads


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone can add tags so yeah... people like to add POINTLESS tags. They do it on a lot of popular threads



Oh, I see what you mean. But just because I made that one comparison doesn't mean you can use the tags to communicate with users on this thread.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. But just because I made that one comparison doesn't mean you can use the tags to communicate with users on this thread.



?? What are you talking about. I don't think they are communicating just tagging things


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> ?? What are you talking about. I don't think they are communicating just tagging things



Earlier on this thread, when I found out that users were duping crowns to make in-game Bells, I compared duping Bells to racism. It's true that duping has ruined the game, but I hated it that someone has put in some tags about it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> Earlier on this thread, when I found out that users were duping crowns to make in-game Bells, I compared duping Bells to racism. It's true that duping has ruined the game, but I hated it that someone has put in some tags about it.



Ah, I see. That was rude of them


----------



## f11

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sure that you will find a way to lower the exchange rate one day.
> 
> One thing that still bugs me about this thread are the tags. What do they have to do with the TBT exchange rate? Why are they there?


its about your post about racism most likely.


----------



## Creamcupp

I think the rate is going way to high which makes sense on why some people are 
lowering it down when some people are trying to buy tbt for 2mil :<

But still some people should stop trying to budge the tbt up to like 20mil, by the
time that happens tbt would either become extremely valuable or worthless.


----------



## Cadbberry

Creamcupp said:


> I think the rate is going way to high which makes sense on why some people are
> lowering it down when some people are trying to buy tbt for 2mil :<
> 
> But still some people should stop trying to budge the tbt up to like 20mil, by the
> time that happens tbt would either become extremely valuable or worthless.


Yeah, I miss the old rates, I missed most of May and when I got back the rate went from 1 mil=100 TBT to 6 mil=100 TBT


----------



## Alolan_Apples

C r y s t a l said:


> its about your post about racism most likely.



I think that user was judging by just one post. The thread isn't all about how serious racism is compared to duping. It's all about persuasion to lower the exchange rate.


----------



## CR33P

omg yes

angst angst


----------



## Cadbberry

CR33P said:


> omg yes
> 
> angst angst



??


----------



## Classygirl

For people like me with new towns that need in game bells and don't have the time to bug hunt for hrs anymore it may be a good idea to sell some, though I haven't before. I don't so much see the point yet of using the TBT on forum except for auctions as it is easier for most than retail method ect. I really only use it for auctions otherwise with a new town or even old that as have not sold many villagers need the money I see the point in selling. One day when do not worry about money for towns then would like some little shop things the ones would like now sold out anyway.

  I can not seem to find a thread with the current conversion rate though, so think am paying way to high on pms for t fives. What is the rate now?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Classygirl said:


> For people like me with new towns that need in game bells and don't have the time to bug hunt for hrs anymore it may be a good idea to sell some, though I haven't before. I don't so much see the point yet of using the TBT on forum except for auctions as it is easier for most than retail method ect. I really only use it for auctions otherwise with a new town or even old that as have not sold many villagers need the money I see the point in selling. One day when do not worry about money for towns then would like some little shop things the ones would like now sold out anyway.
> 
> I can not seem to find a thread with the current conversion rate though, so think am paying way to high on pms for t fives. What is the rate now?



It's around 4 million to 6 million IG bells per 100 BTB, but lately, there have been people who are willing to buy for as high as fifteen million.


----------



## Sholee

I wonder if having an unofficial rates guide where the title states the exchange rate at some low price per btb would affect the market. (and people bumping it to keep it on the 1st page) 

Lassy's collectible pricing guide is not even stickied but it shows a HUGE influence on the current collectible market, we don't have to follow it but majority of us do. Same with houndd00med's villager popularity guide, one villager will sell for 5 mil one week and the next week he lists them as tier 1 and now they sell for 20 mil.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> I wonder if having an unofficial rates guide where the title states the exchange rate at some low price per btb would affect the market. (and people bumping it to keep it on the 1st page)
> 
> Lassy's collectible pricing guide is not even stickied but it shows a HUGE influence on the current collectible market, we don't have to follow it but majority of us do. Same with houndd00med's villager popularity guide, one villager will sell for 5 mil one week and the next week he lists them as tier 1 and now they sell for 20 mil.



mmmm, it might actually work but at what rate would you set it?


----------



## oath2order

Sholee said:


> I wonder if having an unofficial rates guide where the title states the exchange rate at some low price per btb would affect the market. (and people bumping it to keep it on the 1st page)
> 
> Lassy's collectible pricing guide is not even stickied but it shows a HUGE influence on the current collectible market, we don't have to follow it but majority of us do. Same with houndd00med's villager popularity guide, one villager will sell for 5 mil one week and the next week he lists them as tier 1 and now they sell for 20 mil.



Fascinating how two people control the market...


----------



## Cory

why is it so hard to set it to 100 ****ing BTB

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Fascinating how two people control the market...



and yes, I agree. How about people that actually know what they're doing control the market.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait why do i care?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

What's the current rate? I haven't seen the 10mil threads anymore, just 5-8mil.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cory said:


> and yes, I agree. How about people that actually know what they're doing control the market.



Pretty sure Hound00med is actually a mod on /r/AdoptMyVillager and they specifically cater lists to that specific website based off trends observed. Seems like they know what they're doing to me. If it was a huge problem wouldn't someone have made a bigger stink about it by now?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That one tag


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> That one tag



Which one, they are all.... odd


----------



## LyraVale

I never even noticed tags before this. Hmm...do all threads have them so messed up? lol *goes and checks everything ever*


----------



## Amissapanda

Honestly, what do people on this site expect?

It's supply and demand. The more people that are competing for TBT sellers, the higher the prices go. And if someone is selling for more than another person, it doesn't take a genius to figure out which one that potential sellers are going to flock to.

And there's really nothing wrong with that. It's their choice if they want to risk more for what they want. They may get the business, but they're getting the business _because_ they're willing to part with more for it. It's as simple as that.

If this was _real_ money, I might be more concerned. But it's not. It's trading fake money for fake money. Imagine that.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Amissapanda said:


> Honestly, what do people on this site expect?
> 
> It's supply and demand. The more people that are competing for TBT sellers, the higher the prices go. And if someone is selling for more than another person, it doesn't take a genius to figure out which one that potential sellers are going to flock to.
> 
> And there's really nothing wrong with that. It's their choice if they want to risk more for what they want. They may get the business, but they're getting the business _because_ they're willing to part with more for it. It's as simple as that.
> 
> If this was _real_ money, I might be more concerned. But it's not. It's trading fake money for fake money. Imagine that.



actually if u think about it, its not really fake money. u have to invest time to generate money. in the case of btb, u have to invest time into posting. if u have a job, then ur turning ur time into "real" money. money is an abstract concept.


----------



## LyraVale

KarlaKGB said:


> actually if u think about it, its not really fake money. u have to invest time to generate money. in the case of btb, u have to invest time into posting. if u have a job, then ur turning ur time into "real" money. money is an abstract concept.



Agreed. I don't like when people say it's not "real" money so get over it. On a gaming site, we're gonna sit around and judge the value of the "fake" money? Really? It's about the value of time, fun, energy, effort, skill, passion...who knows what else, but to say people should get over it because it doesn't have a value is annoying. Money is not the only thing of value in the world.

BTW, I agree the people buying set the value and there's nothing we can do about it but...venting and complaining make people feel better sometimes, even if they don't solve anything.


----------



## Amissapanda

LyraVale said:


> Agreed. I don't like when people say it's not "real" money so get over it. On a gaming site, we're gonna sit around and judge the value of the "fake" money? Really? It's about the value of time, fun, energy, effort, skill, passion...who knows what else, but to say people should get over it because it doesn't have a value is annoying. Money is not the only thing of value in the world.
> 
> BTW, I agree the people buying set the value and there's nothing we can do about it but...venting and complaining make people feel better sometimes, even if they don't solve anything.



Nowhere did I say or imply "get over it". I said it's not real money and it's not. What I was implying throughout my entire message, which I thought was pretty clear, is that it's a fake economy with fake money, but people are literally complaining about what some people _choose_ to do with what they make/earn. And that I do not understand. I merely said I would be more concerned with this "problem" if it were real money and that's because it would affect _a lot_ more people than just those who visit a forum, and it would also endanger things like people's actual living and what they can or cannot afford to support themselves. I consider this to pale in comparison and not really be worth this uproar it has turned into.

I hope that makes what I'm saying more clear. I don't really appreciate it when people put words into my mouth and blow what I say out of proportion.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

8m now? 
This is getting ridiculous...
Now paying over 5m. No way.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I still think if we get enough people to only trade in the 1 million to 100 TBT price, we can get everyone to do the same.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I still think if we get enough people to only trade in the 1 million to 100 TBT price, we can get everyone to do the same.



Well, I don't think that would change anything. If everyone is buying BTB for 1 Million but one person is buying BTB for 5 million, obviously the people are going to sell to the person buying for more. And since the other buyers want to buy BTB too, they'll raise the amount they're willing to pay.


----------



## KarlaKGB

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I still think if we get enough people to only trade in the 1 million to 100 TBT price, we can get everyone to do the same.



insanity is proposing the same thing over and over again hoping for a different result


----------



## Sholee

Amissapanda said:


> If this was _real_ money, I might be more concerned. But it's not. It's trading fake money for fake money.



Before when the Pokemon X or Y digital download promo was around, I bought 4 codes from these forums with the 'fake' money and sold them on ebay and made around $120. And I know there are people selling e-shop credits for these 'fake' money on the forums via PMs. Soooo.... fake money... can turn into real money!


----------



## Cory

Tom said:


> Pretty sure Hound00med is actually a mod on /r/AdoptMyVillager and they specifically cater lists to that specific website based off trends observed. Seems like they know what they're doing to me. If it was a huge problem wouldn't someone have made a bigger stink about it by now?



oh i wasn't talking about him.


----------



## oath2order

Not gonna lie, if someone is giving me 10 mil ACNL bells, Im definitely willing to sell them my 100 tbt. Hell even 5 mil, Ill sell my tbt bells


----------



## LyraVale

Amissapanda said:


> Nowhere did I say or imply "get over it". I said it's not real money and it's not. What I was implying throughout my entire message, which I thought was pretty clear, is that it's a fake economy with fake money, but people are literally complaining about what some people _choose_ to do with what they make/earn. And that I do not understand. I merely said I would be more concerned with this "problem" if it were real money and that's because it would affect _a lot_ more people than just those who visit a forum, and it would also endanger things like people's actual living and what they can or cannot afford to support themselves. I consider this to pale in comparison and not really be worth this uproar it has turned into.
> 
> I hope that makes what I'm saying more clear. I don't really appreciate it when people put words into my mouth and blow what I say out of proportion.



I wasn't trying to speak for you, but it still does sound TO ME as if you're saying "it's not real money, so don't worry about it". Other people on these forums have said it too, so I wasn't specifically singling out your comment anyway. I'm sorry if it felt that way.

I see your point, of course, there are real problems with real money in the world and this doesn't compare. However, in the context of this site, I think those of us who care/complain/worry are aware it's not real money, but it's still important to us due to the time and effort we put into the site. 

The TBT situation is a game in itself. People are buying and trading and posting comments...that's how you play the game. Then someone comes in and offers 10M bells for 100TBT and they change the whole game. Yes, they can do that. There's no rule that says they can't. But it does change the entire game drastically...and now everyone else has to figure out if they can even stay in the game at all. I think this discussion even is part of playing the game...people trying to figure out their next strategy, for example.


----------



## Flop

I just think it's hilarious that people actually still believe that people are obtaining AC bells by legitimate means nowadays. "Sure, lemme just drop 10 million bells that I got from beetle grinding."  I had enough problems affording bells when the rate was 693k per 100, and I was grinding bugs every night.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I don't see how, as its entirely impossible.

Bug grinding has never been a stable source of revenue, and certainly not anything someone would do to work up on getting tens of millions of bells. Its something you do as a side thing if you need a few quick extra 300-500k-ish bells, or if you're just starting out. Its not comparable to anything like the stalk market, which can net you huge earnings super fast.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Honestly, the way I have GENUINELY earned my bells is from selling sets/items on these forums, selling villagers and from selling perfect fruit. A full locker (A,B and C) will give you 10m bells on premium.


----------



## Flop

But why work so hard when you can just dupe or use a powersave device?  Yayyyy!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Because not everyone does, and accusing them of it just because they have tons of bells to spend is downright idiotic.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

You don't need to dupe or powersave to earn 100mil bells. I earned that just by selling turnips. It's very easy to earn bells via turnips, if you have time to spend on the game of course. Duping is just the simplest way if you dupe crowns, but not everyone does that, some dupers (like myself) just dupe hybrids,bushes and items for myself and friends.


----------



## Flop

LambdaDelta said:


> Because not everyone does, and accusing them of it just because they have tons of bells to spend is downright idiotic.


I never accused anyone.   I'm just talking about the generalities of it.  I believe there are some people that obtain them legitimately, but I am convinced that there are more people than we think that are exploiting the game.  I'm not "idiotic."  I just know how people are. I never said it was a bad thing. Hell, anyone will do anything to get what they want if there are no immediate negative consequences.  I'm not "talking down" to anyone. People can do whatever they please with their game that they bought with their own money.  If that's how someone wants to use it, than I just let him or her go on his or her merry way.


----------

